# Trailer Wheel Bearings and Seals?



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Tried the search function with no luck. Need some help.

Yesterday while pumping grease into the Zerx fitting of the bearing buddy, one last pump and the seal? popped out on the inside of the hub. I call it the seal but it may not be....it looks like an over sized washer and is made of metal. I tapped it back into place. I've put 50 miles on the trailer today and it is still holding in place.

Was this the proper repair (to tap it back in to place)? Or should I do something more elaborate like remove the hub and inspect / replace the part.

Thanks for any tips ....Steve


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Regular inspection and maintenance is a must.
Otherwise you'll be dealing with the problem on the side of the road.

previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1215131014

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k2T79nHXgw[/media]

Parts as shown below, dust cap, bearings, rear seal and cotter pin.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Brett! Your post led me to this most excellent article:

http://users.westco.net/~tandjlm/Information/Bearings.htm


----------

